# Corn Snake Substrate



## CornSnakeTarzan (Nov 11, 2008)

Should I Carry On Using Sand For My Corn Snake Substrate?


----------



## J-Dee (Nov 11, 2008)

hi ya kieron,

personally i would either use aspen or paper towel. i dont know anyone who uses sand as a substrate for their corn. i have always been under the impression that Corn snakes aren't desert snakes and therefore the sand can get stuck under their scales causing infection. It is also harder for the snake to bury itself in sand as it pushes back on the snake. Also sand can also easily overheat and doesn't hold humidity well at all. My corns all like to bury and seem to prefer when they have aspen in viv's. 

Aspen is light and amazingly soft which encourages natural burrowing activity. It is exceptionally good at absorbing odours and clumping waste particles. 

Also i see you posted that you only feed your corn chicks, i think it would be a good idea to try offering it a mouse or a rat as chicks hardly have any nutrient value really, hence why they are so cheap to buy. You will need to feed it a fair few chicks to get the equal nutrient amount to 1 rat. But thats just my opinion that i wouldnt feed my snakes totally on chicks.


----------



## CornSnakeTarzan (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok Thanks ))





Ill change the substrate as soon as possible , and i brought mice today for my snake

How long can the chicks stay froze for ? as ill save them for one in a while


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Def take the corn off sand ASAP, i wouldn't recommend sand for any animal unless they specifically require it. Sand for an animal that wouldn't naturally encounter this substrate can be very dangerous indeed.

Feeder animals should only be frozen for a maximum of 3 months, any longer and they begin to loose nutritional value.

J-Dee seems to have everything covered though


----------



## han89 (Jan 3, 2009)

nah sand is a no no for corn snakes, i like to use coconut bark which is really absorbant and helps with shedding, also similar wood chips, but ive known people to use paper.


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

i've always used wood chip, after reading i think i will be changeing mine over to coconut bark for all mind from now.cheers "han89" for that tip


----------



## Melysia (Feb 9, 2009)

I got a cornsake book off ebay I think. By Barrons Reptile keepers guides R.D Bartlett and Patricia Bartlett.

Lot's of useful info in it, about all aspects. Sand is not a natural substrate for a snake ( I know I use newspaper) but sand will irritate the respiritary system and eyes and scales as mentioned.


----------



## Golgarth (Feb 24, 2009)

Definately no sand for corns, it just aint any good, from respiratory infections to sand ingestion it makes life difficult.
Also, chicks, kinda no point in having them at all as they hold VERY little nutritional value.

Aspen, wood chips (NOT PINE), eco earth, cypress mulch (I would oven bake it before using as it is known to carry nasties) are good alternatives.


----------

